# Post- oscopy first foods???



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

What would be the best food or drink to have on an empty stomach arter having an colonoscopy? I'm sure I will be very thirsty.------------------L.B.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Following a colonoscopy you may be rather gassy, however all foods and drinks are generally tolerated without limitations. You may want to stay away from gassy foods like cabbage and broccoli, etc.. until you have passed all the gas. Although you may resume a regular diet, you might consider gradually increasing your intake of foods as tolerated. Because of the sedation you should generally not have alcohol or drive for the duration of the day.------------------President and Founder IBS Self Help GroupAuthorized Expert for IBS Association - Ask the Specialist forum


----------

